# Camp Stove



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone have the problem of thier built in camp stove slanting to much. If so any idea on how to fix the problem. We have to hold the pan whenever we are cooking so it won't slide off. Not much fun. It is obvious that the metal cord that holds up the stove is at least 1" to long. 
Thanks for any help you may be able to offer.
Kampy


----------



## VA_Joe (Aug 2, 2005)

kampy,

I saw this mod done by a few members. This link should help:

http://www.outbackers.com/gallery/displayi...=10033&pos=-216

Joe


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

VA_Joe said:


> kampy,
> 
> I saw this mod done by a few members. This link should help:
> 
> ...


Cool thanks a lot. Great idea. I knew someone would know what to do.
Kampy


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello kampy,

Our 31RQS is relativey still new. Only used twice and seems to be fine but I do like the turn buckle mod. I'll be adding this to the mod list.

Thanks Joe!

C-Mac


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We only have the problem when lot level!

I do like the turn buckle idea. I will have to add this to my mod list as well.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like a great mod, will have to add it to the list


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Turn buckle idea is awesome one, it only takes a few minutes and you can do it while camping, measure twice before cutting the cable though.

I installed a stick on level on the stove so it is just seconds to dial it in to the proper level.

kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Turn buckle idea is awesome one, it only takes a few minutes and you can do it while camping, measure twice before cutting the cable though.
> 
> I installed a stick on level on the stove so it is just seconds to dial it in to the proper level.
> 
> ...


I guess you have to level the stove that way since you do not have any levelling blocks left
















Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

very funny mister














how's that salmon cooker stove working out for ya??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kampy said:


> Does anyone have the problem of thier built in camp stove slanting to much. If so any idea on how to fix the problem. We have to hold the pan whenever we are cooking so it won't slide off. Not much fun. It is obvious that the metal cord that holds up the stove is at least 1" to long.
> Thanks for any help you may be able to offer.
> Kampy
> [snapback]101226[/snapback]​


Just to be clear, you're talking about the *drink making area* that kinda looks like a stove...right?


----------



## Hogfan (Apr 8, 2006)

We used our camper for the first time this weekend and I have to say I loved the camp stove! Should have seen the "neighbors" looks when we opened that baby up and started cooking! I did have the problem with my pan sliding also. I ended up burning my finger. DH will be installing a turnbuckle as shown here in this thread before we go again.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> very funny mister
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I deserved that one









It was funny









Thor


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

I am going to get those turnbuckles at Home Depot right after my coffee...Has anyone ever had lopsided eggs???It happened this weekend on our outside stove. Was thinking "Where did I see THAT mod" and here it is. Great idea...


----------



## USCGCPO (Nov 4, 2005)

I noticed my camp stove was leaning also, and kinda "rednecked" my way to a level surface by taking loose the cables and tying a knot in the middle. Luckily, it eliminated just enough slack to bring the camp stove up to level. No more runny eggs...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

USCGCPO said:


> I noticed my camp stove was leaning also, and kinda "rednecked" my way to a level surface by taking loose the cables and tying a knot in the middle. Luckily, it eliminated just enough slack to bring the camp stove up to level. No more runny eggs...
> [snapback]108678[/snapback]​


Until your next camp site.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> USCGCPO said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed my camp stove was leaning also, and kinda "rednecked" my way to a level surface by taking loose the cables and tying a knot in the middle.Â Luckily, it eliminated just enough slack to bring the camp stove up to level.Â No more runny eggs...
> ...


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just to be clear, you're talking about the *drink making area* that kinda looks like a stove...right?
> [snapback]101435[/snapback]​


Oh man, I love you PNW Outbackers. Good one!

Turnbuckle idea is the way to go. Didn't somebody have pics of that a while back?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not sure where, I ll post a pic of mine later

John


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

there was a good post earlier that gave good advice..measure twice before cutting. Yup..ended up at lowes to get some extra cable, and they didn't have any coated.


----------

